#  1

## vagas

!!!!     ,    1  7.7          ,                .        ,                    ,         ,    .     ,           ,            ,        .                ,     (  )                .

----------


## Naumov

.    .

----------


## vagas

,              .

----------


## Naumov

....

----------


## vagas

,             .

----------


## Naumov

.
www.kamin.kaluga.ru

----------

,    :Smilie: !
!  ,  ,        1 .   .    ,   ,    ???     ,   "" ,     (, ),          !              ,   -!      -!   ,    1  ?      ! ,    ,     ?    ,   ,       ,       1 ?       ,  , ,    ,   ..  :Frown:    ...

----------


## DIR

1          .    .      .  :yes:

----------

!  :Frown:           ? :Redface:  
  -  - ..
 ,       1  ? ,   , ..  :Frown:

----------


## Naumov

> 1          .    .      .


    ?
       .
  , ..   .

----------


## Naumov

** ,      ,    1:  .   -   ,    .

----------

:Smilie: 
     ,      1 , - !  :Frown:

----------


## Naumov

1:  -   .      !

----------

- ,    ..
 :Redface:

----------


## Naumov

-  .

----------


## Cooler

> 1          .


 !  "" - "" - " "  - ?       "** " -   ?  ,    "" .  :Stick Out Tongue: 



> , ..   .


  ,   "     "  "       (, )" - ,     .  ,   :  **  - ,    1  .

----------


## Naumov

*Cooler*,   ,       -   .

----------


## Fosihas

*Cooler*,         ,    .

       (    1 .)





> (, )


    " ".

----------

, ,   ,      ,            ()   ()?         (   ,  )?   -  ..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Fosihas

1.  .
2.    (   ).

ps:
** ,          ,       -.

ps: ps:

     .

----------

,  ,    .       ,       .       ,     .

----------

(   1 ,    )   ,      -    ..   ,   ,       ,     .  ,           .
 -,   ,    ""        .    .

----------


## DIR

> !  "" - "" - " "  - ?       "** " -   ?  ,    "" .


 ! 
  ,         .   ? ?     ?

----------


## Fosihas

> (   1 ,    )   ,      -    ..   ,   ,       ,     .  ,           .
>  -,   ,    ""        .    .


    ,   ? ( ,    .)

ps: 
   ", , ",      .         30     ,     .

----------

,       3    -  ,     .     30    ,     :Redface:  
   ,     ,   "" - "", ,         ,        . " ",   ,    .

----------

, -    ,     :Frown:

----------


## NinaV

. ". .."       ""    .

----------

, .    "" , , /, .. __   -        ""--> " "

----------

,  1  - .  ""     ,   "  90" ()  "  " ().   ,   .   1 , ,     -   .     .  :Frown:

----------


## NinaV

:"  "

----------

"".        " " (   )

----------

